# Screensavers by jesspark: take two!



## jesspark

I figured I'd start a single thread in which to post any Kindle screensavers that I put together; that way, they all stay in one place, and I'm not cluttering up the rest of the board.  =)

That being said, I ask that you only post any comments or questions about these screensavers here -- if you have other screensavers that you'd like to share, please post them in a general thread, or one of your own.    I like to keep things organized!

With that out of the way... enjoy!


----------



## jesspark

Do you like Disney? How about art nouveau? If you're looking to add to your Kindle's custom screensavers, the following images might be right up your alley!

In the spring of 2008, Disney unveiled the "Nouveau Collection," elegant designs inspired by classic art nouveau paintings. Available on journals, trinket boxes, faux stained glass suncatchers, and apparel, this re-imagining of some of Disney's most popular princesses was a welcome change from the typically youth-oriented items sold at the Disney Store... but the series vanished almost as quickly as it appeared.

However, I've resurrected this delightful collection for use with your Kindle! Each screensaver file is grayscale and 600x800 in size.













































​
If you need help adding (or removing) custom screensavers from your Kindle, this guide tells you everything you need to know.

Cleaning up and formatting these pictures took longer than you might think, so I ask that you please don't alter or redistribute them. Thank you, and enjoy!


----------



## pomlover2586

Very pretty! I love anything Disney!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

pomlover2586 said:


> Very pretty! I love anything Disney!


Me too!


----------



## jesspark

For those of you who are Disney fans but prefer an art deco look to that of art nouveau, Mike Kungl's work might be something you'd like. His paintings are fantastic: crisp lines and a stylish feel that still manage to maintain that classic "Disney" air. You can see his portfolio at MKungl Studios.

I've turned four of Kungl's Disney pieces into screensavers for your Kindle. Each screensaver file is grayscale and 600x800 in size.




































​
If you need help adding (or removing) custom screensavers from your Kindle, this guide tells you everything you need to know.

Cleaning up and formatting these pictures took longer than you might think, so I ask that you please don't alter or redistribute them. Thank you, and enjoy!


----------



## jesspark

Thank you, pomlover2586 and Neversleepsawink (#1071)!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I love that Cinderella one.... beautiful


----------



## *Flower*

I love them ALL!

Thanks so much for expending the time and effort to post these....... I'll be saving them to my Kindle folder tonight after work.


----------



## jesspark

You're so welcome, Flower!    It's great to know that people like them.


----------



## jesspark

I don't know about you, but I loved Disney/Pixar's _WALL·E_, and the same can be said for the "futuristic retro" style they went with for some of the merchandise and promotional material. Wow! Very, very cool.

Artist Eric Tan's _WALL·E_ posters are a fantastic example of this, and I've made them into Kindle screensavers for you. Each screensaver file is grayscale and 600x800 in size.






















































​
If you need help adding (or removing) custom screensavers from your Kindle, this guide tells you everything you need to know.

Cleaning up and formatting these pictures took longer than you might think, so I ask that you please don't alter or redistribute them. Thank you, and enjoy!


----------



## VictoriaP

jesspark said:


> For those of you who are Disney fans but prefer an art deco look to that of art nouveau, Mike Kungl's work might be something you'd like. His paintings are fantastic: crisp lines and a stylish feel that still manage to maintain that classic "Disney" air. You can see his portfolio at MKungl Studios.


Oh .... MY ......

New-to-me artist!!!!!!

(and wouldn't you know, the damn Jessica Rabbit one is not only sold out, but it's COMPLETELY out--even the original is gone. **grumbles**)

THANK YOU JESSPARK!!! This was a wonderful thing to wake up to! Off to find the cable so Jessica can join her other image on the K2.


----------



## jesspark

You're very welcome, VictoriaP! I'm happy to help. 

And, man, I wish Disney/Kungl would sell posters or cheaper prints or _some_thing, since the ones that are currently offered are either sold out or pretty expensive. I saw "Triton Beach Club" in person when my husband and I took a Disney cruise in December, and we were both so impressed with it... but we don't have the extra money to spend on a print. I'm sure high-quality posters would sell very well, especially somewhere like the Art of Disney stores at Downtown Disney and Epcot here in Orlando. A girl can dream...


----------



## Tranquil Ape

Those Wall-E screens are awesome... !!


----------



## Kindgirl

Lovely, thanks


----------



## jesspark

You're welcome, Kindgirl!

Tranquil Ape, I'm glad you like the _WALL·E_ images; I thought they were really cool-looking, and they translated into screensavers pretty well.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you so much, my KK looks so beautiful in her whimsical decal girl and the lovely Cinderella screensaver.  I've been showing her off to everyone


----------



## jesspark

Yay! I'm happy to help your Kindle stay fashionable.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Here is a picture of my KK dressed up


----------



## luvmy4brats

Love the new ones! I'll be adding several of these to go along with the Disney ones I've already downloaded. I think my favorite is the Tinkertini! (who would have guessed )


----------



## jesspark

Gorgeous, Neversleepsawink (#1071)!    Thanks for sharing the pretty!

Oo, seeing that lovely dressed-up Kindle is making it even harder to wait for my Oberon cover (it might come in the mail today!), and I want a skin in the worst way, too. (I have one designed on mytego.com already.) I liked the simplicity of the brown Bobarra cover that my parents gave me with my Kindle, but, since I left it within reach of a certain puppy of mine, I had to break down and buy an Oberon cover to replace it earlier than I'd planned... and that's just opened the accessory floodgates! In addition to designing a skin, I've already emailed Melissa from Borsa Bella about a custom Kindle bag, so now all I have to do is win the lottery to afford all these new goodies.  

In the meantime, I'm looking for more screensaver material to keep myself occupied.  =)

And I'm happy to help, luvmy4brats! The screensavers that I'm currently working on include another Tink one, so I hope you like it, too!


----------



## jesspark

An artist known simply as "Noah" has created some beautiful Disney paintings, out of which I've chosen four crowd-pleasing "bad girls" of the animation world: _Snow White_'s Evil Queen (for whom I have a special place in my heart, having portrayed an evil queen in the past), _Sleeping Beauty_'s Maleficent, _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_'s Jessica Rabbit, and _Peter Pan_'s Tinker Bell. Of course, these ladies would probably tell you that they're not bad -- they're just drawn that way.

These pictures looking amazing in color, as you can see on Noah's website, but, even though they don't "read" as well in black and white as some of the simpler images that I've made into screensavers (and, due to small original sizes, they're more pixelated), I still think they look pretty cool on the Kindle. Each screensaver file is grayscale and 600x800 in size.




































​
If you need help adding (or removing) custom screensavers from your Kindle, this guide tells you everything you need to know.

Cleaning up and formatting these pictures took longer than you might think, so I ask that you please don't alter or redistribute them. Thank you, and enjoy!


----------



## NitroStitch

Thank you so much for all of your hard work.  All of these images are gorgeous.  The Wall-E posters are so well done, but I think my absolute favorites are the "stained glass" princesses.  The hard part will be choosing which images to use first.


----------



## *Flower*

OOOOOOOOO....

The new ones are gorgeous! Thanks again for all of your hard work, and I hope that your Oberon arrived. You'll have to tell us more about it when it arrives.


----------



## klrodrigues

My fav Tink so far.  Thanks for posting


----------



## jesspark

You're most welcome, everyone! Thank _you_ for your kind words -- it's very encouraging.  NitroStitch, I think my favorites are still the Nouveau Collection images, too; they just lend themselves really well to being Kindle screensavers.

And, Flower, my Oberon cover arrived safe and sound! I posted some photos here. Now I'm waiting for my custom Tego skin to ship...


----------



## jesspark

*WARNING! WARNING! MINIMALLY-ATTIRED MEN AHEAD! WARNING! WARNING!*

As you may have noticed by now, I love finding Disney artwork that's a little unusual, a little "different." Although it's not official Disney art, this next set of illustrations definitely qualifies as out of the ordinary! If you're creeped out by cartoon characters posing as underwear models, you may wish to pass this one by.

I'll wait. 

Still with me? Okay!

Everyone loves princesses, but what about those poor, neglected princes and other animated leading men? (Not to mention the ladies in the audience who need something nice to look at!) Artist David Kawena (NSFW: website may contain some nudity and/or adult themes) has combined Disney and Calvin Klein to produce "Disney Heroes," a series of pictures that definitely leaves _me_ feeling "happily ever after." 

Prince Phillip, Prince Eric, Prince Adam (FKA "The Beast"), Aladdin, John Smith, Thomas, Kocoum, Phoebus, Hercules, Li Shang, Tarzan, Milo, John Henry, and David are showing off their skivvies for you in this sexy collection of Kindle screensavers. Each screensaver file is grayscale and 600x800 in size.

...No, really, does your mama know you're looking at these? =)






























































































































​
If you need help adding (or removing) custom screensavers from your Kindle, this guide tells you everything you need to know.

Cleaning up and formatting these pictures took longer than you might think, so I ask that you please don't alter or redistribute them. Thank you, and enjoy!


----------



## MAGreen

Hot stuff! Great job on these!


----------



## jesspark

Thanks, MAGreen! David Kawena's a great artist, isn't he? Not only does he have technical skill (I drool over his shading ability), but, for the most part, he manages to keep his depictions of Disney characters _very_ accurate and on-model. I love the little details he adds, too, like Eric's tattoo or John Smith's compass necklace.

...Plus, of course, his drawings are smokin' hot.


----------



## Sailor

jesspark said:


> Cleaning up and formatting these pictures took longer than you might think...


Wow, I bet these took a lot longer to clean up and format!!! 

Thank you for the delights,

-sailor


----------



## jesspark

LOL! I have to admit, sailor, these were considerably more distracting to work on than the princess/heroine pictures!  

And you're very welcome!


----------



## drenee

Wow.  Might want to put a disclaimer so Harvey's daughters, or anyone else's youngsters for that matter, don't take a gander at these.  
Wow.  That's all I can think of to say.
deb


----------



## Sailor

jesspark said:


> ... I love the little details he adds, too, like Eric's tattoo or John Smith's compass necklace.


By gosh, there _Are_ some _other_ details like the tattoo and compase necklace, I didn't notice. 

I have got to figure out how to put screensavers on my Kindle 1 now!!!

Might never read again, just flip screensavers all day.

-sailor


----------



## jesspark

drenee said:


> Wow. Might want to put a disclaimer so Harvey's daughters, or anyone else's youngsters for that matter, don't take a gander at these.
> Wow. That's all I can think of to say.
> deb


Hmm... "Cartoon Beefcake, Ahoy!" in the subject line wasn't enough?


----------



## drenee

Who read the subject line?  LOL


----------



## Rhiathame

I love the few villians you put up! I am a huge Villian fan and spend lots of money at the Villian's store at Disney, there are rumors of a villian themed park in the future. If I can find a few more villian screen savers I will have to take the plunge and do the screen saver hack.


----------



## Sailor

jesspark said:


> Hmm... "Cartoon Beefcake, Ahoy!" in the subject line wasn't enough?


Well, it was this subject that made me look!!!

And it won me with Ahoy!!!

-sailor


----------



## jesspark

drenee said:


> Who read the subject line? LOL


LOL! Excellent point! 



Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> I love the few villians you put up! I am a huge Villian fan and spend lots of money at the Villian's store at Disney, there are rumors of a villian themed park in the future. If I can find a few more villian screen savers I will have to take the plunge and do the screen saver hack.


Rhiathame, I love me some villains, too! I have an Evil Queen/Snow White pair of screensavers that I may get back to work on -- the Evil Queen is one of my favorites, especially after playing Universal Studios' version of her during last year's Halloween Horror Nights event. There are some pictures of me looking mean and nasty here, although goodness knows I don't hold a candle to Disney's Evil Queen... but, then, who does?  Villains are so much FUN!

...ARR, sailor! =)


----------



## Rhiathame

I love the Evil Queen! I have a one of a kind vase with her etched in it so when the light is shined in it she appears. It is my prize from my trip to Disney in January. The villians have more fun


----------



## jesspark

Ooohh, I'm jealous!  All I have featuring her is a messenger bag; I got it during Horror Nights to cart my stuff back and forth from work since, well, I _was_ the Evil Queen (for the month of October, anyway). It meant I didn't have to write my name on my bag!

Villains _definitely_ have more fun. =)

I'd love to find some unique interpretations of Ursula to make into a screensaver... she's one of my favorites, too.


----------



## drenee

LOL.  Great work with the disclaimer, Jesspark.


----------



## MaureenH

Wow, thanks for those gorgeous princes...


----------



## *Flower*

BOY!! (Or should I say HUNK?)

You know that I had to snap those up- and the artwork is totally amazing!
Thanks so much for finding these; my Kindle catalog is growing by leaps and bounds....

Love your pics too- you look so tiny!


----------



## Kindgirl

All I can say is I'd like some "alone" time with Beast.  That's all.


----------



## jesspark

drenee said:


> LOL. Great work with the disclaimer, Jesspark.


I tried to make it blink, too, drenee, but the board wouldn't let me. 

MaureenH and Flower, you're so welcome! I ran across these quite some time ago, but I only thought of them today in terms of screensavers. I can't wait for David to draw more (I'd like to see Prince Edward from _Enchanted_, m'self), and he's talking about doing a villains series, too -- but more "scary" than "sexy." Whatever he does, I'm looking forward to it... the boy's got talent!

Also, Flower, thank you for your comment on my Evil Queen photos! I had soooo much fun in that role; I wasn't as scary as in years past (I've been a sword- and shield-wielding orc, a briefcase-swinging zombie businesswoman, and a teenager getting brutally murdered by Leatherface from _The Texas Chainsaw Massacre_), but being able to chew the scenery as a vain, nasty, cruel monarch was an absolute blast. I still scared plenty of theme park guests -- you'd be surprised at how many folks jump if you just snap, "_Watch_ where you're going, peasant!" or flash a mirror at them -- but it was almost more enjoyable trading barbs with people and making everyone bow or curtsy for the privilege of appearing in a photograph with the Evil Queen herself.



Kindgirl said:


> All I can say is I'd like some "alone" time with Beast. That's all.


Bwahaha! Just watch out for the thorns on that rose, Kindgirl!


----------



## *Flower*

Thanks for the additional picture links!

You really have a stage presence- they should keep you on retainer....


----------



## NitroStitch

jesspark said:


> Ooohh, I'm jealous!  All I have featuring her is a messenger bag; I got it during Horror Nights to cart my stuff back and forth from work since, well, I _was_ the Evil Queen (for the month of October, anyway). It meant I didn't have to write my name on my bag!
> 
> Villains _definitely_ have more fun. =)
> 
> I'd love to find some unique interpretations of Ursula to make into a screensaver... she's one of my favorites, too.


Wow! Hubba hubba! I'm not sure my own prince needs to see these particular screensavers once they're added to my Kindle.  Fantastic work, as always.

I love the Villains too, as does my best friend. If you do find Ursula and make her into a screensaver, my best friend may have to get a Kindle just to add her favorite Villain! One of mine too. I bet you do have fun getting to play Villains - your pictures show that well!


----------



## jesspark

Well, shucks, thank you!  Working Halloween Horror Nights is a pretty sweet gig, I must say. My husband and I each work for about five or six weeks in the fall (the tail-end of September, all of October, and a bit of November), but we're "on call," as it were, for the rest of the year. What this means -- in addition to getting occasional requests to provide "atmosphere" at corporate parties and other after-hours events at Universal -- is that we have free access to both Universal Studios and its sister park, Islands of Adventure, year-round. For theme park geeks like us, it's a good deal. 

And NitroStitch, I may have to dig in to the special features on my _Little Mermaid_ DVD for concept art or something to get a good Ursula pic -- after doing some searching this evening, I realized that there's a serious dearth of interesting Ursula art out there. You would think she'd get more love with as fabulous as she is!


----------



## NitroStitch

jesspark said:


> Well, shucks, thank you!  Working Halloween Horror Nights is a pretty sweet gig, I must say. My husband and I each work for about five or six weeks in the fall (the tail-end of September, all of October, and a bit of November), but we're "on call," as it were, for the rest of the year. What this means -- in addition to getting occasional requests to provide "atmosphere" at corporate parties and other after-hours events at Universal -- is that we have free access to both Universal Studios and its sister park, Islands of Adventure, year-round. For theme park geeks like us, it's a good deal.
> 
> And NitroStitch, I may have to dig in to the special features on my _Little Mermaid_ DVD for concept art or something to get a good Ursula pic -- after doing some searching this evening, I realized that there's a serious dearth of interesting Ursula art out there. You would think she'd get more love with as fabulous as she is!


That's so cool for you and your husband to have that access to Universal and IoA year-round, and to be able to be part of the cast, at least part of the time. My sweetie and I are serious Disney geeks.

Ursula has really been neglected in merchandising and art. She's so fantastic and fun in her wickedness, and there's just not much of her to see beyond the movie and a bit in the theme parks. Maybe you can correct the Ursula dearth, or at least start the trend.


----------



## jesspark

NitroStitch said:


> Maybe you can correct the Ursula dearth, or at least start the trend.


Oh, I wish!  I'm still a little sad that The Living Seas at Epcot was re-themed to _Finding Nemo_ when the original plan back in the nineties was to give it a _Little Mermaid_ overlay. _Nemo_ works better overall than _Mermaid_ would have and I'll be the first to admit that, but I would've loved to see the pavilion re-done mermaid-style, too -- after I left Sea World, I worked at The Seas for almost two years as a Marine Conservation Education Instructor and diver, and, as much fun as it was, it could've definitely used some Ursula. 

(And Nemo's adorable, but I'll always think pudgy little Flounder is cuter!)


----------



## NitroStitch

jesspark said:


> Oh, I wish!  I'm still a little sad that The Living Seas at Epcot was re-themed to _Finding Nemo_ when the original plan back in the nineties was to give it a _Little Mermaid_ overlay. _Nemo_ works better overall than _Mermaid_ would have and I'll be the first to admit that, but I would've loved to see the pavilion re-done mermaid-style, too -- after I left Sea World, I worked at The Seas for almost two years as a Marine Conservation Education Instructor and diver, and, as much fun as it was, it could've definitely used some Ursula.
> 
> (And Nemo's adorable, but I'll always think pudgy little Flounder is cuter!)


Oooh, I didn't know about the Little Mermaid overlay planned in the 90's. That would have been wonderful, though Nemo is probably easier to work in over the whole pavilion. You could have been a mermaid if they'd done the original overlay planned. Or maybe had more fun as Ursula.  Flounder is definitely cuter than Nemo - the cute little voice and the pudgy body is part of it, I think. It could also be that I resent Nemo for kicking Tarzan Rocks out of Animal Kingdom. I miss the man in the loin cloth, in addition to the dancers, tumblers skaters and the live band. (Does that count as bringing this thread back around to hunky Disney guys?)


----------



## jesspark

Yep, it was part of the "Project Gemini" proposed redo for Future World (which was actually early this decade rather than the late nineties, now that I look at it). I didn't care for many of the ideas (adding a rollercoaster between The Seas and The Land? Making Spaceship Earth a thrill ride?!), but the re-theming of The Living Seas to "Under the Sea" could've been interesting.



NitroStitch said:


> You could have been a mermaid if they'd done the original overlay planned. Or maybe had more fun as Ursula.


And as long as I still got to play with my sharks (and occasionally the dolphins), I would've been whatever they wanted! =)



NitroStitch said:


> It could also be that I resent Nemo for kicking Tarzan Rocks out of Animal Kingdom. I miss the man in the loin cloth, in addition to the dancers, tumblers skaters and the live band. (Does that count as bringing this thread back around to hunky Disney guys?)


Absolutely -- and masterfully done, I must say.


----------



## Rhiathame

jesspark said:


> Ooohh, I'm jealous!  All I have featuring her is a messenger bag; I got it during Horror Nights to cart my stuff back and forth from work since, well, I _was_ the Evil Queen (for the month of October, anyway). It meant I didn't have to write my name on my bag!
> 
> Villains _definitely_ have more fun. =)
> 
> I'd love to find some unique interpretations of Ursula to make into a screensaver... she's one of my favorites, too.


I have 2 Ursula WDW Collector figurines on my desk at home. She is a top villain for sure! I will have to take some pics of my collection and post them out here one of these days.


----------



## NitroStitch

jesspark said:


> Yep, it was part of the "Project Gemini" proposed redo for Future World (which was actually early this decade rather than the late nineties, now that I look at it). I didn't care for many of the ideas (adding a rollercoaster between The Seas and The Land? Making Spaceship Earth a thrill ride?!), but the re-theming of The Living Seas to "Under the Sea" could've been interesting.
> 
> And as long as I still got to play with my sharks (and occasionally the dolphins), I would've been whatever they wanted! =)
> 
> Absolutely -- and masterfully done, I must say.


Cool link to the Discoveryland map! I had heard of some of these rumored pavilions and projects, but not all. Just sharks and dolphins? No manatees?  Oops...derailed again.


----------



## jesspark

The manatees were more "hands-off" than the other animals at The Seas, since they could theoretically be released after rehabilitation (in fact, the younger of the two, Bock, was released not that long ago!), but I had plenty of manatee time at Sea World. Nothing like spending your morning cleaning windows underwater while getting your hair chewed on by a not-so-little "mermaid"!  =)

In more on-topic news (hehe!), I'm finally back to working on the Evil Queen/Snow White screensavers I started a while back, and I hope to post them soon!


----------



## jesspark

The Evil Queen and Snow White: two opposite sides of the same coin. Vain, cruel, wicked... humble, innocent, kind. This pair of posters/lithographs that I've seen online and on Disney property depicting the two women behind the fairy tale are very interesting visually, and they look pretty striking on the Kindle, too. I wish I knew the artist who created them!

(I have the sudden urge to re-read "Snow, Glass, Apples," a short story by the always-wonderful Neil Gaiman.)

Each screensaver file is grayscale and 600x800 in size.

















​
If you need help adding (or removing) custom screensavers from your Kindle, this guide tells you everything you need to know.

Cleaning up and formatting these pictures took longer than you might think, so I ask that you please don't alter or redistribute them. Thank you, and enjoy!


----------



## NitroStitch

jesspark said:


> The manatees were more "hands-off" than the other animals at The Seas, since they could theoretically be released after rehabilitation (in fact, the younger of the two, Bock, was released not that long ago!), but I had plenty of manatee time at Sea World. Nothing like spending your morning cleaning windows underwater while getting your hair chewed on by a not-so-little "mermaid"! =)
> 
> In more on-topic news (hehe!), I'm finally back to working on the Evil Queen/Snow White screensavers I started a while back, and I hope to post them soon!


That must be really strange to have a rather large "mermaid" chewing on your hair. It sounds intimidating, since they are so large. I s'pose they don't really want manatees getting that people-friendly, or more so than many of them already are. It's pretty exciting when they're able to go back into the wild after being rehabilitated.

The Evil Queen/Snow White screensavers are gorgeous. Is it naughty that I really prefer the Evil Queen? LOL Thanks again for more gorgeous screensavers!


----------



## jesspark

You're welcome, NitroStitch! (I haven't mentioned it yet, but Stitch is one of my favorite characters! Hmm... the adorable watercolor paintings in the film's credits might make good screensavers...)

Thank _you_ for all your kind words; it gives me that warm fuzzy feeling.  Especially right now, I could use that; I just found my "Nouveau Collection" screensavers posted on another Kindle-related board without any credit or anything, and it has me a little bummed. The original images aren't mine, of course, but I spent several hours cleaning them up to look nice on the Kindle and specifically requested that they not be redistributed. It's a silly thing to let get to me -- if I don't want my images redistributed, I have no business putting them on the internet -- but it just seems as though common courtesy isn't so common anymore.

I sent a private message to the individual responsible and I'm hoping this was just an oversight or a misunderstanding... but it almost makes me want to stop sharing screensavers.  Sigh.


----------



## NitroStitch

jesspark said:


> You're welcome, NitroStitch! (I haven't mentioned it yet, but Stitch is one of my favorite characters! Hmm... the adorable watercolor paintings in the film's credits might make good screensavers...)
> 
> Thank _you_ for all your kind words; it gives me that warm fuzzy feeling.  Especially right now, I could use that; I just found my "Nouveau Collection" screensavers posted on another Kindle-related board without any credit or anything, and it has me a little bummed. The original images aren't mine, of course, but I spent several hours cleaning them up to look nice on the Kindle and specifically requested that they not be redistributed. It's a silly thing to let get to me -- if I don't want my images redistributed, I have no business putting them on the internet -- but it just seems as though common courtesy isn't so common anymore.
> 
> I sent a private message to the individual responsible and I'm hoping this was just an oversight or a misunderstanding... but it almost makes me want to stop sharing screensavers.  Sigh.


Wow, I'm really sorry that someone ignored your request not to share or redistribute your images, and especially that they did it without even giving you any credit. That would definitely bum me out too - it's too bad that common courtesy, like common sense, seems to be awfully rare these days. I hope it was a misunderstanding or the person at least apologizes profusely and removes what they posted elsewhere. Post a link, praise your hard work, but don't just take something that isn't yours. I hope you don't stop sharing your wonderful screensavers, but it would be totally understandable if you did.

On a lighter note, the watercolors used on Stitch were so beautiful and unexpected. Stitch and Eeyore are my favorite characters - more opposites in temperament.

I hope we can cheer you up a bit, and I hope that the person who took your images elsewhere will stop, think about your hard work and have some consideration for you and do whatever possible to undo things.


----------



## jesspark

Aww, thanks!    I don't think I'll stop posting screensavers... it's just so frustrating when people totally disregard a request. That being said, I still wouldn't have said anything if they'd bothered to credit me. When I repost other people's work, as with the basis for these screensavers, I always make sure to credit them and link to their website; it's just the polite thing to do. Oh, well. We'll see if I get a response.

It's funny that you like Eeyore in addition to Stitch, too; Eeyore's definitely my favorite denizen of the Hundred Acre Wood and one of my top Disney characters, period. Growing up, Eeyore was my favorite character from the "Winnie the Pooh" stories, Grumpy was my favorite dwarf, and Oscar the Grouch was my favorite "Sesame Street" resident. I like 'em depressed or cranky, apparently.


----------



## NitroStitch

jesspark said:


> Aww, thanks!  I don't think I'll stop posting screensavers... it's just so frustrating when people totally disregard a request. That being said, I still wouldn't have said anything if they'd bothered to credit me. When I repost other people's work, as with the basis for these screensavers, I always make sure to credit them and link to their website; it's just the polite thing to do. Oh, well. We'll see if I get a response.
> 
> It's funny that you like Eeyore in addition to Stitch, too; Eeyore's definitely my favorite denizen of the Hundred Acre Wood and one of my top Disney characters, period. Growing up, Eeyore was my favorite character from the "Winnie the Pooh" stories, Grumpy was my favorite dwarf, and Oscar the Grouch was my favorite "Sesame Street" resident. I like 'em depressed or cranky, apparently.


I'm glad to hear you probably won't stop posting screensavers - hopefully if anyone is linking to your screensavers in the future, they will _link_ to your work here or your website (if you have one) and give full credit. I'd been impressed that you gave full information about each of the artists whose work you've been making into screensavers, including any warnings about content that might be needed. LOL 

I identify with Eeyore quite a bit, though I don't see everything quite as "glass half full or even less" as he does. Grumpy is my favorite dwarf and Oscar the Grouch is my favorite from "Sesame Street" too. Plus I really like Beaker from the Muppets - the overstimulated, neurotic, freaked out guy appeals to me I guess. Yep, depressed, cranky or neurotic and freaked out tend to be my favorites. I guess there are times it would be helpful to be like Stitch, and I love the impish irreverence and curiosity he has about his new home. He's also just really adorable, especially with the ducklings while reading the Ugly Duckling.


----------



## jesspark

Oh, I _*love*_ the "Stitch with ducklings" watercolor -- in fact, it's the wallpaper image on my cell phone. =) If I can find a good, clean image of that and some of the other paintings, I'll definitely see if they can be made into screensavers! I love Chris Sanders' quirky art style and I love Hawaii and all things tropical, so _Lilo & Stitch_ was a match made in heaven for me.

Now, it's not _Lilo & Stitch_, but it's somewhat related: I'm working on several screensavers made from vintage-style tropical posters, primarily Hawaiian, and I'll be posting those here later on today. Wow, screensavers that aren't Disney-based -- someone alert the press!


----------



## NitroStitch

jesspark said:


> Oh, I _*love*_ the "Stitch with ducklings" watercolor -- in fact, it's the wallpaper image on my cell phone. =) If I can find a good, clean image of that and some of the other paintings, I'll definitely see if they can be made into screensavers! I love Chris Sanders' quirky art style and I love Hawaii and all things tropical, so _Lilo & Stitch_ was a match made in heaven for me.
> 
> Now, it's not _Lilo & Stitch_, but it's somewhat related: I'm working on several screensavers made from vintage-style tropical posters, primarily Hawaiian, and I'll be posting those here later on today. Wow, screensavers that aren't Disney-based -- someone alert the press!


Oh wow - It's a Small World after all... Sorry, I just couldn't avoid being that corny.  Chris Sanders has such a fun, interesting style, and I had to be extra-proud of Lilo & Stitch since it came out of the late, great Florida Animation Disney studio. 

Are you "allowed" to do non-Disney screensavers? LOL I'll be curious to see what the screensavers you're working on today look like. They already sound pretty, even though we don't have color screens.


----------



## KCFoggin

If you have imaging softwear on your  CP you need to start inserting your copyright on your images.  Copyright infringement is becoming worse with the advent of the internet.  I've already threatened a lawsuit for one website that pilfered some of my photographic images and they removed them immediately.


----------



## jesspark

Man, NitroStitch... I'm gonna cry thinking about the Florida studio.  I miss it, and the so-called attraction that's in place of the Fishbowl now is just pitiful; I don't even like going there. At least we got _Lilo & Stitch_ before Florida's branch of WDFA was shuttered.

KCFoggin, thanks for the words of wisdom!  Unfortunately, with the images I've posted thus far, I don't really have any legal recourse; the characters are all copyrighted to Disney, and the art is done by individuals other than myself. Even though I put a decent amount of work into making these pics "Kindle-ready," the material itself isn't mine, so I don't feel right putting my information on it. I've thought about watermarking everything and sending out watermark-less versions to people who ask, but, really, that wouldn't prevent someone from re-posting 'em somewhere.

The person who posted my screensavers on another forum without permission is a member here at KindleBoards, too (and one who I thought was nicer than this). I just checked to see if s/he'd been online at the other site where I sent a private message, and, sure enough, s/he'd logged on there since the message was sent... and I didn't get a reply to my note or see that a credit had been added to my pics. The thread with my Disney screensavers also contains an image edited by another KindleBoards member, again without any credit. It's pretty sad, I think.

Oh, well! There's nothing I can do about it, so I'll stop whining and start sharing more screensavers. =)


----------



## jesspark

In addition to Disney, I also love all things tropical. I love living in Florida, but, if my husband and I could afford it, I would move to one of the Hawaiian islands in a heartbeat! Until then, I'll have to content myself with admiring these wonderful vintage-style Hawaiian/South Seas postcards, which I've scanned and turned into Kindle screensavers for those days when you _really_ need a vacation.

Each screensaver file is grayscale and 600x800 in size.





















































​
If you need help adding (or removing) custom screensavers from your Kindle, this guide tells you everything you need to know.

Cleaning up and formatting these pictures took longer than you might think, so I ask that you please don't alter or redistribute them. Thank you, and enjoy!


----------



## Sailor

These are really nice too (almost as nice as the Ahoy Men)!

Thank you again for all your work on these,

-sailor


----------



## jesspark

You're welcome, sailor -- I'd been thinking about doing a series of travel poster screensavers, so I was really happy to find my postcards! I made a custom "Skindle" out of the first image, too, which I'm seriously thinking about ordering because it looks so cool.


----------



## NitroStitch

jesspark said:


> Man, NitroStitch... I'm gonna cry thinking about the Florida studio.  I miss it, and the so-called attraction that's in place of the Fishbowl now is just pitiful; I don't even like going there. At least we got _Lilo & Stitch_ before Florida's branch of WDFA was shuttered.
> 
> The person who posted my screensavers on another forum without permission is a member here at KindleBoards, too (and one who I thought was nicer than this). I just checked to see if s/he'd been online at the other site where I sent a private message, and, sure enough, s/he'd logged on there since the message was sent... and I didn't get a reply to my note or see that a credit had been added to my pics. The thread with my Disney screensavers also contains an image edited by another KindleBoards member, again without any credit. It's pretty sad, I think.
> 
> Oh, well! There's nothing I can do about it, so I'll stop whining and start sharing more screensavers. =)


I can't go back in the farce of an animation attraction they have now. The one time I did go in there, I was so upset at what they'd done to the former creative fishbowl area that I had to leave. Even though I would like to try the animation academy again, I can't enter that attraction - it's unbearably sad and upsetting, and almost feels like they desecrated sacred ground.

Really sorry that there's been no response from the member of Kindleboards and another board and no credit given. There's quite a lot I could say about that, but I guess it's just a lack of conscience or class that you just don't expect from someone. Anyway, thank you for continuing to share your beautiful screensavers! The vintage Hawaii postcards are gorgeous! No wonder you like the tropical views so much.


----------



## jesspark

I agree whole-heartedly; the building's like an empty shell now, and most of the people walking through it don't even know it. Sigh.


----------



## jesspark

As much as I love the final images on the silver screen, I have a real fondness for the concept art and rough sketches that go into making a Disney animated film. There's so much life and energy in these preliminary pieces, and it's fascinating to see how a character, a building, or an environment evolves during pre-production.

A great site for Disney concept art is The Art of Disney Animation. I linked to the French version of the site; there's also an English version, but the one in French seems to be more complete and better organized, and language doesn't matter much when you're looking at pictures. =) I chose several images from the site and made them into screensavers.

Below, you'll find art from the following movies: _Sleeping Beauty_, _The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh_, _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_ (two versions of the same painting), _Beauty and the Beast_, _The Lion King_, _Pocahontas_, and _Lilo & Stitch_. Each screensaver file is grayscale and 600x800 in size.







































































​
If you need help adding (or removing) custom screensavers from your Kindle, this guide tells you everything you need to know.

Cleaning up and formatting these pictures took longer than you might think, so I ask that you please don't alter or redistribute them. Thank you, and enjoy!


----------



## Angela

absolutely loving your screensavers... thanks for the hard work!


----------



## jesspark

You're so welcome, Angela! 

I recently found more of my vintage Hawaiian postcards (hooray for cleaning the back closet!), so I'll probably be scanning those soon and turning them into screensavers; I'm also planning a series based on Ernst Haeckel's gorgeous nature illustrations in Kunstformen der Natur. There are just so many cool images and talented artists out there!

EDIT: Wow, I just saw that VictoriaP has already posted some Haeckel screensavers! I wish I'd seen that thread earlier; I couldn't remember Haeckel's name for the life of me, and it took a little Googling to turn up the link she included in her post. Too funny! =) I still may post some of his illustrations... I've already made several of them into screensavers, so I may as well share them.


----------



## NitroStitch

Oooh, you did Stitch with the ducklings!  Thank you so much!  My favorite image, though one of many favorites.  The others are gorgeous too!  With all these gorgeous screensavers, I'm going to run out of room for books.  LOL  It's a good problem to have.  Thank you for including the link to The Art of Disney Animation site.  I'm familiar with the book, but had not seen the site before.  That will be a fun one to explore in detail.  I always enjoy watching the art go from pencil sketches through to final image.  The primitive beauty of the rough animation and first cleanup is so moving.

Beautiful work as always - thank you so much for the hard work and for sharing them with us.


----------



## VictoriaP

jesspark said:


> You're so welcome, Angela!
> 
> I recently found more of my vintage Hawaiian postcards (hooray for cleaning the back closet!), so I'll probably be scanning those soon and turning them into screensavers; I'm also planning a series based on Ernst Haeckel's gorgeous nature illustrations in Kunstformen der Natur. There are just so many cool images and talented artists out there!
> 
> EDIT: Wow, I just saw that VictoriaP has already posted some Haeckel screensavers! I wish I'd seen that thread earlier; I couldn't remember Haeckel's name for the life of me, and it took a little Googling to turn up the link she included in her post. Too funny! =) I still may post some of his illustrations... I've already made several of them into screensavers, so I may as well share them.


LOL--you & I share too many tastes, darlin.  You should see the stuff DH & I have collected for his Tiki (Room) Bar--including a fabulous old travel poster.

Those Haeckel illustrations are simply amazing. I'm tempted to print a few out for framing, but there's more stuff than walls already waiting around here. I'm getting ready to do a shadowbox of some Jessica Rabbit pins & postcards, and what's stopping me isn't lack of material, but no place to put it once it's done.

Thank heavens for Kindle--I can at least carry art I enjoy around with me if there's nowhere in my house to put it!

(Love the Spellbound & Enchanted screensavers, BTW!)


----------



## kindle zen

very nice work jesspark.  got me thinking of vintage b&w sepia photos of yesteryear for screensavers and i would think Shrek would make a great subject for screen savers...i love that series...

regards kz


----------



## jesspark

Thanks, everybody! 

NitroStitch, I just wish the "Stitch with ducklings" picture had turned out a little better! A lot of the values are very similar, so it looks kind of muddled when it's turned black and white. I adjusted what I could, but it still doesn't quite do it justice. Oo, I just love that painting, though!

Speaking of things I love... VictoriaP, you said the magic word when you mentioned the Tiki Room! Our entire condo is outfitted in a tropical/tiki theme (including raffia and a string of round bulbs hanging from the dropped ceiling above the counter, and bamboo on the side of the counter itself), and, in addition to whatever Enchanted Tiki Room collectibles we can find, we also had a custom wooden tiki sign made for us by two former Disney artists/Imagineers, Paul Torrigino and Richard Gutierrez. The photos aren't very good (we look kind of like crap, and what you can see of our condo has changed a _lot_ from what's pictured), but you can see us holding our sign here on their website. Our tiki sign is our pride and joy! 

I hear you on a lack of room, too; we were all set to look at buying a house and we were really excited about being able to decorate a larger space, but my brother-in-law just backed out on taking our condo, so all the ideas I had for putting up the stuff we simply don't have room for here will have to wait.

Kindle zen, thanks! If you make any screensavers, whether they're vintage photos or scenes from _Shrek_, I'd like to see them -- as you've probably figured out, I love vintage photos/illustrations, and I love animation!


----------



## NitroStitch

jesspark said:


> Thanks, everybody!
> 
> NitroStitch, I just wish the "Stitch with ducklings" picture had turned out a little better! A lot of the values are very similar, so it looks kind of muddled when it's turned black and white. I adjusted what I could, but it still doesn't quite do it justice. Oo, I just love that painting, though!
> 
> Speaking of things I love... VictoriaP, you said the magic word when you mentioned the Tiki Room! Our entire condo is outfitted in a tropical/tiki theme (including raffia and a string of round bulbs hanging from the dropped ceiling above the counter, and bamboo on the side of the counter itself), and, in addition to whatever Enchanted Tiki Room collectibles we can find, we also had a custom wooden tiki sign made for us by two former Disney artists/Imagineers, Paul Torrigino and Richard Gutierrez. The photos aren't very good (we look kind of like crap, and what you can see of our condo has changed a _lot_ from what's pictured), but you can see us holding our sign here on their website. Our tiki sign is our pride and joy!


I still love the Stitch With Ducklings, even if the colors were so similar that it wasn't the optimal design to convert to black and white. I'm still thrilled to have one of my favorite designs for my Kindle.

Great custom tiki sign! Awwww, ya'll look pretty cute, even if it's not a favorite picture. Hopefully you'll be able to get bigger space someday soon, and you will have all the room to decorate that you'd like to have.


----------



## jesspark

Long time, no post! I've been having waaayy too much fun designing custom skins for my Kindle, although I finally received (and reviewed) my seashell skin from www.mytego.com a few days ago. Despite having a skin of my own at last, I'm still spending a lot of time playing around in Photoshop, just to see what might look nice as a skin.

I was fortunate enough to come across www.keepdesigning.com, a fantastic resource for designers that includes a slew of awesome vector images. Not only have I turned some of them into Kindle skin designs, but I've also made screensavers -- pretty convenient, considering many of the pictures were black and white to begin with! They tend to be eye-popping almost to the point of being busy, but my "busy" may be your "bold and beautiful," so I hope you like these! If not... well, I'll get back to my vintage Hawaiian and Disney screensavers soon. 

Each screensaver file is grayscale and 600x800 in size.







































































If you need help adding (or removing) custom screensavers from your Kindle, this guide tells you everything you need to know.

Cleaning up and formatting these pictures took longer than you might think, so I ask that you please don't alter or redistribute them. Thank you, and enjoy!


----------



## esper_d

thanks


----------



## jesspark

You're very welcome!


----------



## NitroStitch

More beautiful work!  My heart is still with Disney and thus with those screensavers, but these are gorgeous!


----------



## jesspark

Thanks, NitroStitch! They're definitely a departure from what I usually go for, but I think the patterns from www.keepdesigning.com look pretty cool.    A custom skin with a corresponding screensaver would look fantastic!


----------



## SerenityFL

Jesspark:  Hi.  Lovely work on the screensavers.  As I'm new here, please forgive my ignorance....

With these screensavers you are sharing....are we supposed to order from you, pay you or do we just right click, save as and transfer to our Kindles?

If I'm supposed to repay you for this, I don't want to just take.  Please let me know.  

Finally, how do we get that little box with our name...example:  "Serenity's Kindle"  that I saw in some images of people's Kindle?  

Thanks!


----------



## jesspark

SerenityFL said:


> Jesspark: Hi. Lovely work on the screensavers. As I'm new here, please forgive my ignorance....
> 
> With these screensavers you are sharing....are we supposed to order from you, pay you or do we just right click, save as and transfer to our Kindles?
> 
> If I'm supposed to repay you for this, I don't want to just take. Please let me know.
> 
> Finally, how do we get that little box with our name...example: "Serenity's Kindle" that I saw in some images of people's Kindle?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, SerenityFL, and welcome to the boards! 

I make screensavers for fun (although things have been a little busy around here lately and I haven't created any new ones in ages), so no repayment necessary! Just right-click, "Save Image As..." (or your browser's equivalent), and put 'em on your Kindle. I appreciate comments, of course, but you already have that covered!  Thanks for the kind words!

As for boxes with your name in them, do you mean on the Kindle itself? If so, moxy789 did some lovely "nameplate" screensavers a while back, which you can see here and here; there may be more in some of the other screensaver threads, but those are the ones that I remember. You just download the screensavers, open them in your favorite image editing program (like Photoshop, Paint Shop Pro, or GIMP), and add your name to personalize them.

You can also create your own image in Photoshop, etc., of course, and put your name anywhere you like!

Hope this helps! If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## SerenityFL

Thank you Jesspark!  I am really liking the mean old Queen from Snow White and may use that as a screensaver.  Also, thank you very much for linking where to find the nameplates.  The ones I saw in the skins forum looked really nice.  

Or, I may just get on Photoshop myself and put my name in the crystal ball that the Queen is holding.

Thanks again!


----------



## jesspark

SerenityFL said:


> Thank you Jesspark! I am really liking the mean old Queen from Snow White and may use that as a screensaver. Also, thank you very much for linking where to find the nameplates. The ones I saw in the skins forum looked really nice.


You're very welcome! I've yet to make a nameplate screensaver for myself, but it's definitely on my list of things to do.  The ones I've seen have turned out wonderfully, and it's a great way to personalize your Kindle in case it gets lost or something.



SerenityFL said:


> Or, I may just get on Photoshop myself and put my name in the crystal ball that the Queen is holding.
> 
> Thanks again!


If you look at the original art print, you can see that it's actually some kind of potion in a glass goblet -- it doesn't come across as well in black and white, unfortunately!

If you'd like to alter the original image to include your name, I just ask that you please not redistribute it. It may be being picky of me, but, as the note below all my screensavers reads, "Cleaning up and formatting these pictures took longer than you might think, so I ask that you please don't alter or redistribute them." Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## SerenityFL

Oops!  I missed that part about altering.  Sorry.  Just so you know, I'm not really good on photoshop anyway so I won't alter it.  And I definitely would not redistribute it.


----------



## mmoffitt

@ JessPark:  Any chance on cooking up those Wall-E poster images for the DX's 824x1200 resolution?


----------



## jesspark

mmoffitt said:


> @ JessPark: Any chance on cooking up those Wall-E poster images for the DX's 824x1200 resolution?


Aww, sorry, mmoffitt! The original images weren't very large to begin with, if I recall, and they probably wouldn't look too great if I enlarged them to that degree. 

I'm probably going to take a break from KindleBoards, anyway; I should spend less time here and more time, you know, _reading my Kindle_.  The poor thing's got to be feeling neglected!


----------



## BTackitt

jesspark said:


> *WARNING! WARNING! MINIMALLY-ATTIRED MEN AHEAD! WARNING! WARNING!*





jesspark said:


> *WARNING! WARNING! MINIMALLY-ATTIRED MEN AHEAD! WARNING! WARNING!*
> 
> I LOVE THIS ONE of Milo! Interesting factoid: My *honorary* cousin was the model for Milo.. I am putting this on my K, and showing it to him the next time I see him.


----------



## legalbs2

BTackitt said:


> jesspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS ONE of Milo! Interesting factoid: My *honorary* cousin was the model for Milo.. I am putting this on my K, and showing it to him the next time I see him.
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos! Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...


----------



## GreenThumb

I just found all these Disney meets Calvin Klein pics, and they are a riot!  I've downloaded several.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## luvmy4brats

GreenThumb said:


> I just found all these Disney meets Calvin Klein pics, and they are a riot! I've downloaded several. Thanks a bunch!


I downloaded these too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just bumping this up. Betsy, Ann and Susan got quite a laugh seeing my Tarzan screensaver today. They missed out seeing most of the others though. 

Jess
any chance I could get the link where you found these? I'd like to modify them to DX size.


----------



## michelelisa

omgosh! those princess screensavers are sooooo pretty!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shelby

These are sooo great!! I love it alllll!!!! Wow. I'm such a huge disney fan, and my friends are going to flip when I show them all these.


----------



## redboxcar

Hi!

I just found this thread and I think you are great!

I'm wondering if you'd be willing to turn these pics into K2 screensavers... they're from the movie Up.
I would do it myself, but have no idea how to, hehe.

http://www.fanboy.com/2009/07/pixar-up-posters-prints.html

There's no rush, if you can do it... if not, that's fine, too...

Thanks! =)


----------



## redboxcar

Sorry for being picky, is it also possible to add the newer Princes to the collection? =D

http://www.disneylicious.com/i_03/Disney_Heroes_Prince_Naveen.jpg
http://davidkawena.deviantart.com/art/Disney-Heroes-Peter-Pan-122697337

And obviously any other ones you or anyone else want, haha. The entire collection is neat. 
http://davidkawena.deviantart.com/gallery/#Disney-Heroes


----------



## BTackitt

ok, as with all thumbnail pics, click on it to get full size version.


----------



## redboxcar

BTackitt said:


> ok, as with all thumbnail pics, click on it to get full size version.


Oh thank you so much!


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Those pictures have the kind of imagery in them I don't need floating around in my head.  If TMI ever applied to anything it is these pictures, but from an artistic point of view they are will done.

Anyway, this is a thread I think I'll pass over in the future.  Grin!

But it did occur to me the other day that the first thing that will show up on the ereaders when the color screens become available will be Playboy and the other men's magazines.  It will happen before the E-ink dries in the screen, and if the ereaders get full motion video it will be even more graphic in terms of content.

Gene


----------



## lulucello

I love the scantily-clad boys.  I'm going to send the link to all my gay guy friends with Kindles.  They'll love them.


----------



## Belita

I've never looked at the screensavers before. Now I know what I've been missing and can't wait for the hack update! Thanks, Jess!


----------



## BTackitt

Belita, from your icon, I see you like GWTW. There are quite a few GWTW screensavers around here for you to peruse.


----------



## Belita

I _love_ GWTW. I've found one other screensaver thread and looked through them. You make some gorgeous screensavers! I'll look around for some more GWTW ones. Thanks!


----------

